# WHY REPORTS TOOK VERY LONG TO OPEN/DESIGN



## Shafique

HI EVERYONE
i have only three reports in my database and open very quickly just in milliseconds.
but from two or three days it takes about 3 minutes to open
any soution


----------



## Micron

Try a compact & repair?


----------



## Shafique

i tried but in vain. reports took long as i connected with internet. without internet its work properly


----------

